# what would cause this on PT-22



## expressdog01 (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone know what would cause this. I bought this gun new about 9 mounth's ago have run around 200 blazer's thru it,







[/URL] [/IMG] called taurus told them about it and they said it was a slide stop. mine looks ok they wanted me to send it in and offered to sell me a shipping tag for $60.00.they are sending me a new slide stop, has anyone seen this before on a PT-22, thanks expressdog01


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Duplicate post.
Unnecessary. Once is enough.


----------

